# Greeting Card (C&C Please)



## kdthomas (Apr 25, 2016)

1)

 

2)


----------



## Watchful (Apr 26, 2016)

Is that card your design? What is the inside verse? Nice looking card.
I make the cards I give my wife also, its a lot more personal that way I think.


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 26, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Is that card your design? What is the inside verse? Nice looking card.
> I make the cards I give my wife also, its a lot more personal that way I think.


No, it's just one I picked up ... I wanted to try and bring out the features in a product. Can you tell me what this product would feel like if you held it in your hands? How about the paper? Is it obvious who makes the card?


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 26, 2016)

One more, #3


----------



## ki_user (May 9, 2016)

I prefer no 2 due to the envelope positioning


----------



## waday (May 9, 2016)

I dislike the background fabric. It is quite distracting. Not only do the color and highlights draw my attention away from the card, but the fabric introduces yet another texture that battles with the texture of the card.



kdthomas said:


> Can you tell me what this product would feel like if you held it in your hands? How about the paper?


Yes, IMO, you did a good job at showing the card is embossed.



> Is it obvious who makes the card?


Not really. It's shown in #1, but it's somewhat hard to read. Can't see the name in #2. I know it's there in #3, but it doesn't look readily visible at all to me.


----------



## Benjgf (Jun 18, 2016)

I like the envelope position in #2. You don't need to show that much because it's a blank envelope. But I like the more straight-on shot angle of #1. I personally think the background texture is interesting and creative, but I agree that some might find it distracting.  I'd have tried it on a table with some items that matched the card's color, like a small vase of flowers or something.


----------

